

Dmesg is like a standup comedy routine - kezzah
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2011/08/dmesg-is-like-a-standup-comedy-routine/

======
nodata
Why is it like a standup comedy routine? I don't see the connection.

Also, is this article auto-generated somehow, it reads very strangely.

